# Cambridge motorhome parking



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I noticed the other day that there are dedicated motorhome parking places at the Trumpington park & ride in Cambridge. Does anyone have an idea how much it costs to leave a van there?

Are there any other good places close to the city for parking a motorhome for a day visit?

Thanks,
Lesley


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I thought park and ride was free parking, you just pay for a bus ticket?

In fact;

"Customers can park for FREE in one of the 4500 spaces available across the five sites. Overnight parking is not permitted at any of the sites."

From http://www.cambridgeshire.gov.uk/transport/around/parkandride/

There used to be a couple of motorhome spaces fairly centrally in Cambridge saying motorhomes overnight were fine, but that was a few years ago and I can't really remember where. I would think plenty of vehicles are left overnight though?


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed the other day that there are dedicated motorhome parking places at the Trumpington park & ride in Cambridge. Does anyone have an idea how much it costs to leave a van there?
> 
> ...


Good parking at park nd ride plus bus pass at Trumpington.
Well satisfied. Recent inprovements for MH's


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you can park at Trumpington and Babraham park and ride sites. Tickets to the centre of Cambridge by bus is £2.50 return, the last time I went.
Don't even bother to take the MH into Cambridge the roads are too small and parking will be hard, its hard enough taking the car into town and the costs for parking are very high.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. We've just moved close to Cambridge, and have used the park & ride. It didn't occur to me that it'd be the same system as parking your car there - doh!

We wouldn't normally take the van in but we've agreed to deliver a bed to someone in the city and thought we might as well do some shopping rather than come straight home.

I know all about the high cost of parking in the very centre. Some relatives with more money than sense parked in the Grand Arcade car park at £2 an hour!

Lesley


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Deliver a bed ?

What part of Cambridge (Roughly) Lesley ?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We used to park overnight at the Park and Ride on the Old Dover Road, south of Cambridge , where there was a dedicated space for overnight parking on MHs for £2, and that included the return bus fare into the City.

Is that now prohibited?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

NormanB said:


> We used to park overnight at the Park and Ride on the Old Dover Road, south of Cambridge , where there was a dedicated space for overnight parking on MHs for £2, and that included the return bus fare into the City.
> 
> Is that now prohibited?


Where? 
Never heard of "Old Dover Road" do you mean the Babraham Road, Park & Ride near Addenbrooks Hospital or the Hauxton Road one just off the A.10/M.11 interchange near Waitrose?

There were dedicated spaces at Babraham Road but I understand they have gone now with only the ones at Hauxton Road left - I think you have to park up and request the barrier to be lifted to reach them.

So far as I know overnight parking has never been officially permitted at any Cambridge park and ride site.

See here......
http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/cam.htm


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, Stanner, you're correct - my brain has slipped into neutral causing a balls up on the alzheimers and or geography front.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Canterbury P&R where overnighting IS allowed for £2.00?

A bit closer to Dover...... :wink:


----------

